# Open again after Harvey, here to help!



## EvansMarine (Jun 7, 2010)

Wishing Everyone the best after Harvey,

We all have started the long road to recovery, and all of us where affected one way or another. Boat Werx of Texas and Employees where personally affected as well. The shop flooded and we lost a lot of equipment and personal items. I feel worse for one of my Employee's Dillon that lost everything! He just got over a fire that took everything from him 3 months ago, just got back on his feet and settled only to loose everything in the flood all over again! Dillon is not only my employee, but as well my brother. He is currently staying with my family while awaiting FEMA to see if they are going to assist him. Shop is open and we have removed everything and is drying. We are awaiting insurance adjuster and such but back working. We put our pity **** behind us, got the flounder boat and Hummer H1 from Stephen Plash (Plash Lights) and helped in Friendswood, Dickinson, and Port Arthur. I feel so blessed to be typing this right now, have food in abundance, and knowing I have a place to put my head down and not have the worry about my next day of survival will bring. I have seen things I wish I could erase from my memory, but I also have a new renowned hope and peace for mankind! We all helped one way or another, I've never seen such team work no matter if you where law enforcement, military, black, white, brown, green, blue, Texan, yankee, rich or poor! It truly opened up a part of me that's been numb for many many years now. Praying for everyone affected by Harvey, also for the people risking there lives helping their Neighbors

As I mentioned before in another post here, if you used your personal boats to help with the rescue efforts and suffered damage, I will give cost on repair parts, and additional 20% off repair labor to help with your burden. (Just be Truthful Please)
*
For Boats and RV's*

We also can help with any and all Insurance needs! We have worked with all the major Insurance companies, and more importantly have a great reputation with most surveyors and adjusters in the business. We can Handle your claim from start to finish 100%

We can help at the shop or at your dock!

Please feel free to call and set something up if we can help you in anyway!

From all of us at Boat Werx of Texas, our heart and prayers are with you!

Thanks,
Bryan Evans


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Good Job B


----------



## EvansMarine (Jun 7, 2010)

Friendswoodmatt said:


> Good Job B


Thanks man, got some damage to boat just lower unit, but it's worth every penny

How did you fair?


----------

